# What to do with a Nuova?



## wjklinger (Jul 10, 2004)

Me: i can sustain 20mph for over an hour. I only do sprint triathlons. I have no emotional attachment to the bike. I can't afford over a grand for a bike.

I was told to replace this bike [frame and campy parts and groupset] would be between $4500-5000. 

Pro: It moves and i have it. It fits like Nasa designed it for me. I like the sewn-ups.

Con: If something is damaged, then i can't get replacement parts. What do i do when the cluster or freewheel wear down? It has no value to me hanging on a wall or sitting in a basement.

Do i put it away and buy a new bike or use it?

Other questions: I can't find any info about it. It is black with gold specks. What year is it? How much is it actually worth? How much would it sell for? Does it have any special value?


----------

